

My Revenue Numbers: How to Sell 100 Screencasts - r00k
http://codeulate.com/2010/03/how-to-sell-a-hundred-screencasts/

======
dhyasama
Congratulations on getting a nice little side business going. The great thing
about having a product to sell is now people will (hopefully) buy it even
though you don't have to keep working on it. Rinse and repeat a few times and
you'll have a nice addition to your income even if you stop making new
screencasts.

~~~
r00k
Thanks!

Having a passive income stream like this has been a goal of mine for years.
Selling a digital product like this is a great fit.

My long-term goal for this is the freedom to take time off and travel while
being supported by my business income.

------
viggity
Congrats - that is really cool, thanks for posting this.

How long ago did you launch?

~~~
r00k
Thanks! I launched on February 1st. I released my second screencast two days
ago.

